

Apple Pay got mobile payments right, but its reach is limited - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2687342/opensource-subnet/apple-pay-got-mobile-payments-right-but-its-reach-is-limited.html

======
stevep2007
Radio Free Mobile’s Richard Windsor recently posted a concise and insightful
piece about Apple Pay. According to Windsor, Apple has aligned the financial
payments industry, a feat that has eluded other mobile payments companies, but
due to Apple’s proprietary myopia will forego a greater opportunity.

